
America’s Mumbai - ranger508
https://www.mwi.usma.edu/americas-mumbai/
======
fishcolorbrick
I think where this article really fits this community is in the last two
sentences: "We can start now by turning the buildings against attackers who
would use them against innocent victim. Doing so will help prevent America’s
Mumbai."

The article suggests some immediate solutions (quoted below), but this is an
idea that has never occurred to me that civil engineers should start thinking
about - build structures to make malign use more difficult.

"... a drone without explosives, such as the racing drones that can go from
zero to eighty miles per hour in a second, flown straight into an attacker’s
position, could interrupt an attack."

"...attackers’ decision to occupy buildings can be used against them... [using
modern fire control systems a] room could be filled with smoke, riot control
gas, or even some type of sleeping gas."

